# EI Method for a 77 gal



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

The EI method says that for a 20 gallons with 5.5 watts/gal the dosing will be:
1/4 teaspoon of KNO3 4x a week (every other day)
1/16” teaspoon of KH2PO4 4x a week (every other day)
Traces added on off days as the macro nutrients, so 3x a week, 5mls each time. 

Using the Chuck's calculator that will be:
KNO3 = 11.29ppm Nitrate - 7.13ppm Potassium
KH2PO4 = 2.66ppm Phosphate

Now, If I translate that to my 77 gal tank with 2.02 watts/gal and fluorite+eco-complete+gravel substrate, the dosing will be:
1 teaspoon of KNO3 (11.8ppm Nitrate - 7.45ppm Potassium)
1/4 teaspoon of KH2PO4 (2.88ppm Phosphate)
Traces 15mls of Flourish Trace™. 

Am I doing the calculations right or am I forgetting something? If my level of light is much lower than Barr's setup should I dose macros 2x week and traces 1x week?

My tank is going to be medium to heavy planted with no fish at the beginning just shrimps (at least until I get used to the plants or they get used to me  )

Thanks for any help.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd suggest about 3/4 teaspoon of KNO3
1/8 of KH2PO4
15mls of trace

Do this 2x a week(or subdivide into 3 dosings, same amount for the week, but divided into 3 equal portions).

So 1.5 teaspoons of KNO3/3= 0.5 teaspoons 3x a week.
You can do it daily, but I think 2-3x a week sees little difference.

GH, check it to make sure you have about 5 degrees or higher.
Adding a little SeaChem Equlibrium after a water change if you are unsure will relieve those potential issues.

This should be fine.
Feed the heck out of the shrimps when you get them.
They are hungry beast. Feed them well initially.

Have you set the tank up yet?
Add as many plants as you can from day one.
Add mulm to the substrate(the dirt let on the bottom of a bucket after deep vacuuming the substrate) on the bottom along with 5-6 handfuls of ground peat(presoaked).

Do not skip these things.
Really try and get a good stable CO2 level right off the bat.
Shoot very high till you add shrimp and fish.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

3rd annual Plant Fest July 8-14th 2005!
[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Tom,

This is the set up of my tank:
* eco-complete + fluorite + gravel for substrate
* 160 w/gal of fluorescent light (power-glo)
* CO2 pressurized with jbj regulator and powered reactor

I only found the following plants for my light setup:
* Cuban Broadleaf Chain
* Echinodorus Angustifolios
* Tenellus
* Ozelot Sword
* Anubias nana and barteri
* bolbitis heudelotti
* cryptocorine wendtii (green and tropica)
* cryptocorine willissi (lucens)
* Cyperus helferi
* Madagascar lace
* Hornwort
* Java moss
* Java fern

Most of them are slow grow (I couldn't find anything else)

I'm planning to set up the tank this weekend, I was just waiting to get the fertilization clear enough.

What can I feed the shrimps? how long should I wait until add them to the tank?

Thank you so much for your help :smile: 

Sasa


----------



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

Is it 3/4 teaspoon of KNO3 or 1.5 teaspoons of KNO3?

sasa


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

he was stating 3/4 a teaspoon of Kno3 twice a week or for the weeks total=1.5 tesapoons. He was just stating you could divide the 1.5 tespoons up to dose 3 times a week if u want to. If u dose only twice a week then its 3/4 teaspoon.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I like to add SAE's first, then shrimps after a week or two after things are settled.

You and most folk's main challenge: adding enough plants from the first day, and adding mulm, detrital material from a substrate or existing established filter sponge etc.

You do that and really pack the tank from the start with weeds, add enough CO2, things go well.

See if you can get some Hornwort, Water sprite, Egeria etc and phase them out as the other's grow in.

Since many plantas are slow growers, use only 110 watts at first, then add more later after the weeds have grown in and filled the tank up.

So rather than adding less nutrients, add less light at the start.
The plants you picked will do fine with less light.

Light is the throttle, the accelerator and the main input or energy/driving force for growth rates. More light is not better.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------

